# W-8BEN and visa



## nigelessence (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a B1/B2 visa, and travel to US often. My main work is for a large US corporation. I have a contract which specifies work is carried out in UK, but I go to the US to discuss requirements, uinstall, test etc. I understand that is all fine under a B1/B2 visa.

I have completed a W-8BEN form, no problems. I am getting paid.

Whilst in the US, I did some training for another company (3 days) at their offices in Houston. They are insisting that, on the W-8BEN form, I put a tax identification number. They told me I can go to the London embassy and they will issue a number.

So, I have two questions:

- is a few days training in US allowed under my B1/B2 visa?
- what is the process for applying for a temporary tax identification number?

I don;t really want to stur up a hornets nest, so want to understand the situation before I call the embassy.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You're in a kind of dodgy situation. The other company you did the training for needs a tax identification number to be able to deduct the expense on their records. Normally would be your social security number if you were residing in the US - or your employer's/own company or business tax number. Because you're not a US taxpayer, you don't have a tax number (also referred to as a "taxpayer identification number").

Is there any way your employer in the UK could bill the other company for your training time? That way they could use their tax identification number and transfer the money through their inter-company accounts somehow. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nigelessence (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. To explain a little more - I have a UK limited company, and I am the sole director/employee.

Not sure if I understand your suggestion. Are you suggesting my UK company charges the UK branch of the company i did the training for?

They certainly have a UK branch, we are talking about large oil companies here (hint - the work was in Houston!).


----------

